# The Role Of Supplements



## petite (Feb 13, 2004)

**as posted by admin at IBB**  



 Role of Supplements 
For those of you who are new to bodybuilding, basically supplements allow you to get large amounts of certain nutrients into your body. For example, a good protein powder could help you increase your protein intake without adding a lot of unwanted extra calories. 
A few other reasons why people use supplements are: 
- to burn more bodyfat (increased thermogenesis) 
- to prepare for training and competition 
- to increase ability to recover from training or injuries 
- to decrease bodyfat while simultaneously increasing muscle mass 
-to support immune systems during periods of intense training 

Which Supplements Are Most Important? 
Deciding which supplements will be the most helpful for you depends on your fitness goals. Protein is essential for anyone serious about gaining muscle. 
- Whey Protein 
- Cassienates 
- Eggs 
Whey protein isolates are the best protein supplements since they are absorbed and utilized faster (i.e. very high bioavailability). Whey proteins contain large amounts of amino acids necessary for muscle growth. 
Look for brands that use a process called cross-flow microfiltration (CFM). CFM isolates undenatured whey proteins while excluding fat and damaged proteins. The result is a fat free protein. Any quality brand of whey protein should be manufactured using this process. Check the label. 
Enough about protein? Next time we will take a look at some specific application supplements like creatine and fat burners.


----------

